# Fish or no Fish!???!



## sarzie87 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi,

Just a quick one, 

When I got Honey they told us hedgies cant eat fish. Is this true? Ive avoided cat foods containing fish, but noticed owners on here do give their hedgies fish?

Any help?

Thanks

Sarah


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

So far, the general consensus here is that fish can be fed. 
However, with feeding fish comes extra smelly poop.

My boy LOVES fresh fish...and crab...and lobster...and shrimp...and well.. any meat really :lol:


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that fish is fine to feed but I would mix it with another cat food that contains another meat to make sure your hedgie gets all the nutrients  
A big problem IMO when feeding seafood to a hedgie is that their poops will become REALLY stinky. Something about seafood just seriously makes there poop smell horrible. Last month I gave Pinchita a bit of wet cat food as a treat and it was made w/ tuna and I woke up the next morning to find that my room smelt stinky and ...fishy lol, I don't know if it was just my hedgie's poo but it wasnt a pleasant smell. :lol:


----------

